# American Wedding



## tarabos (Aug 4, 2003)

saw it over the weekend...a decent movie, lots of laughs. this one was more on par with the original american pie. i thought the second one was crap, and i was expecting the same for the third, but i really enjoyed it.

best thing they did was strip down the uneccessary character development and focus on just a few of them. no more pointless tara reid character or pointless mina suvare character. stiffler steals pretty much every scene he's in with american wedding. you could say he is the star of it.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 4, 2003)

yeah much better then American Pie 2, but Im missing Shannon Elizabeth


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 4, 2003)

The preview make it look cool. Thanks for the review now that I'm damn sure gonna see it.


----------



## tarabos (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *yeah much better then American Pie 2, but Im missing Shannon Elizabeth  *



yeah...she crossed my mind, but the movie obviously didn't need her. 

don't worry though fellas you'll still get to see the ol' T&A...


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 10, 2003)

i thought it was ok but the first one was still the best


----------

